# Dell XPS 15 vs. Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop



## cccap (Aug 8, 2008)

Inspiron 15R Laptop for 529:
Intel® CoreTM i3-370M Processor (3M Cache, 2.4 GHz)
15.6" High Definition (1366x768)
1GB ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v
4096MB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3
500GB (5400RPM) Serial ATA Hard Drive

Dell XPS 15 Laptop for 579:
Intel® Core™ i3-370M (2.4Ghz, 4Threads, 3M cache)
5.6 HD WLED TL (1366x768) 720p with 2.0 Mega Pixel Integrated Camera
1GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 420M Graphics Card(Wireless N1000 Card Only)
3072MB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM
320GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive

XPS: Dell XPS 15 Laptop Details | Dell UK
Inspiron: Laptop Deals from Dell - Dell Deals Ship in 24hrs! | Dell UK

Hi there, 
Basically I want a laptop under £600 for gaming (e.g. Oblivion, World of Warcraft) mainly. I've come across these two but I'm not sure which one would be better. 

Any ideas? It seems like the graphics card (From ATI Mobility Radeon HD 550v - Notebookcheck.net Tech ) are both VERY similar, but I'm being told XPS is better for entertainment and Inspiron for work, so I guess I'll go for XPS?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The Inspiron definately looks better, it has more RAM and the other has SDRAM which isn't great.

As an alliterative, try the  Alienware M11x which is also owned by Dell.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd look as ASUS, Acer and Lenovo if you want something reliable.


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

I would personally prefer the Inspiron since it doesn't have SDRAM and ATI cards tend to run cooler than NVIDIAs. That said, the Alienware in Wolf's post should also be considered.

In my opinion remove the XPS from your list of choices.


----------

